# AIO für i7 7700k



## wAAZAAP (1. Januar 2018)

*AIO für i7 7700k*

Moin,

Ich suche eine AIO um den i7 7700k zu Kühlen. Aktuell habe ich den Olymp luftkühler drauf.
ich will den dicken Klopfer nicht mehr drauf haben 
der i7 7700k ist noch nicht geköpft wird aber noch gemacht,

Jemand Vorschläge für eine Kühlung ? 

Gehäuse Fractal Design Define S gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de


lg wAAZAAP

Ach ja Ich wünsche noch ein gesundes neues Freunde


----------



## Ralle82 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Würde mal sagen bequiet! Silent Loop 240 oder 280 wäre zu empfehlen...


----------



## pphs (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

kann dir uneingeschränkt die Celsius S36 empfehlen. Kühlt meinen 4790k exzellent. Und: Man kann diese erweitern, falls man mal seine Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf einbauen möchte.


----------



## claster17 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*



pphs schrieb:


> kann dir uneingeschränkt die Celsius S36 empfehlen. Kühlt meinen 4790k exzellent. Und: Man kann diese erweitern, falls man mal seine Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf einbauen möchte.



Erweitern würde ich es schon nicht, weil das Ding Kupfer und Alu im Kreislauf hat.


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Nimm die silent loop 240 oder 280 da ist beides kupfer.

Radiator und bei der pumpeneinheit.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO fÃ¼r i7 7700k*

https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/cbee3799d33739aeeeac

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

+ CPU Kühler (keine Versandkosten): Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos PRO fur Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4, 2. Wahl 21571

-----------------------------------------
178,49€ inklusive Versandkosten


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Ich hab die H110iGT mit 2 Silent Wings 3 und bin mit der Kühlleistung sehr zufrieden.
Mein 7700k ist geköpft und ist im Idle 26-30 Grad und z.B. nach längerer Zeit BF1 nie über 60 Grad.


----------



## bastian123f (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Wenn die Probleme mit der Pumpe nicht mehr sind, dann würde ich dir auch eine SilentLoop 280 empfehlen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Artic Liquid Freezer 240.
Kostet bei vielen Shops, unter anderem Amazon deutlich weniger als andere Aios mit gleicher Radiatorfläche aber leistet in etwa genauso viel.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Ein Alternativvorschlag zu @Lios Nudin  -  Solangs die Phoby sets noch vergünstig gibt --> Phobya Pure Performance Kit 280LT-BayOne | Phobya Pure Performance | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany  --- Dazu EK-ZMT 16/11


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AIO für i7 7700k*

Check mal die Alphacool Eisbaer auf Youtube ab.
Klare Kaufempfehlung.

YouTube


----------

